# Tecumseh ice auger



## J Wood (Jan 24, 2009)

hello. i am trying to repair an older ice auger for a buddy and learn about the engine at the same time. it is 33cc, magnum III, and i think it is either a model 110 or 140 (the numbers are worn down). so kind of dumb question, but is the carb the little box on the side of the engine where the air filter is attached or is it under the top piece that turns when you pull on the rope? my problem is that i can not get any gas to come through the line. i replaced the fuel filter in the tank and the gas line but can get the engine to suck the gas through. i checked to make sure that gas will run through the line by draining some into a bucket. i did get the engine to start also when i put some gas in the cylinder and started it. any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you!


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

*frozen solid*

Hey J Wood,
I'm no expert, but it sounds to me like your carburetor is "froze up". By that I mean it probably has sat since last Spring with old gas in it right? Come on get your buddy to tell the truth. If it has, then the gas that has sat in the carburetor has turned to varnish. In doing so it is either preventing parts from moving or has turned gaskets and other rubbery diaphragms that should be pliable into rocks. If any water got in (from all the ice and snow that the auger is used around) then you might also be fighting rust.

So to your question - the carb should be attached to the air cleaner. The air passes through the cleaner into the carb, is mixed with gas, and is sucked into the engine. The vacuum created by the engine that accomplishes this may not be enough to get the varnished or rusted parts in the carburetor to move -so no gas to the engine. 
One test you can perform is to remove the air cleaner. Hopefully it has its own mounting screws so the carb stays attached firmly to the engine. Dribble about a teaspoon or so of gas into the carburetor opening. Then try to start the engine. If it starts or at least seems like it is trying to burn that fuel then chances are the carburetor is as I stated. Get the carb rebuilt and you may be good to go. If it doesn't try to start you may have other issues. If it ran the last time he went ice fishing (or whatever) then chances are good the carb just needs to be rebuilt.

Hope this helps - but please understand I do not repair engines for a living like many of the wonderful techs in here so take my advice with a grain of salt. Good luck
> Maytag:freak:


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

ps - sorry - I just rearead your post and saw you tried the gas trick.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Take carb apart, thourougly clean it. All the little holes and passages. Put back together, should run. Not sucking gas cause it is plugged.


----------

